# General > Upcoming Events >  Hunting fish - from Auckland, fishing trip/ comp

## Beaker

So, how about we have a forum day fishing, leaving from somewhere around Auckland, folks with boats bring them, others get on and we have a informal competition. 

Maybe we do a entry fee and we can donate half to a good cause and some to the boats for fuel and the rest for a feed/refreshments  or something like that.

Maybe early December timeframe

Anyone keen?
And more importantly, anyone skilled in organising it  :Have A Nice Day: 

(Ill bring a boat for 3-4 Fisher folk)

----------


## Gibo

Bloody Jafas, all hui no doey

----------


## Beaker

> Bloody Jafas, all hui no doey


I doey....

(Just don’t know how to set the rules for the comp, I’m just not a competitive type of person  :Wink:  )

And can you nick the keys to your BIL boat? Bring that around for it to......

----------


## Gibo

Measure and release

----------


## veitnamcam

> Measure and release


Only if caught in less than 10 meters tho ay...otherwise keep all legal fish caught, no point releasing fish to die.

----------


## Gibo

> Only if caught in less than 10 meters tho ay...otherwise keep all legal fish caught, no point releasing fish to die.


Got some stats and science on that? Genuinely interested

----------


## Dorkus

Cool idea @Beaker. I'm keen, although my boat has no rod holders - Perhaps we could have a spearfishing division of the comp?

----------


## MSL

Ill occupy a seat

----------


## Beaker

> Cool idea @Beaker. I'm keen, although my boat has no rod holders - Perhaps we could have a spearfishing division of the comp?


Certainly, no rules yet, as nobody has sorted them.

Actually, Bring the work boat then!

And spear fishing doesn’t mean you have to get in the water as well, right?  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Got some stats and science on that? Genuinely interested


Ah no I dont have any to link unfortunately but I have read actual scientific study showing snapper and other species mortality increased markedly...actually alarmingly from more than 10m depth.
Swimming off strongly is no indication that fatal damage has not already occurred.

I keep every legal snap from more than 10m now and have been for a few years.

Will trawl Google tommorow and see of I can find the study to link.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Ah no I dont have any to link unfortunately but I have read actual scientific study showing snapper and other species mortality increased markedly...actually alarmingly from more than 10m depth.
> Swimming off strongly is no indication that fatal damage has not already occurred.
> 
> I keep every legal snap from more than 10m now and have been for a few years.
> 
> Will trawl Google tommorow and see of I can find the study to link.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I'd be more interested in Kingfish in 100-200m.

----------


## Spudattack

> Bloody Jafas, all hui no doey


Maybe we should sort a BOP H&F fishing tournament @Gibo ?
 @Savage1 needs an excuse to come down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'd be more interested in Kingfish in 100-200m.


I started a new thread.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Maybe we should sort a BOP H&F fishing tournament @Gibo ?
>  @Savage1 needs an excuse to come down!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



God I have enough club comps on to organise you buggers too  :Psmiley:

----------


## upnorth uplander

The other pub ran a comp out of Gulf Harbour, entry fee was divided up between 1st, 2nd & 3rd place and some put towards food for a bbq. Snapper only comp

----------

